# 2017 Northwest Florida Artificial Reef Workshop



## Christina V (Feb 19, 2014)

Announcing the 2017 Northwest Florida Artificial Reef Workshop

Feb 22, 2017 (Wednesday)
Okaloosa County Extension Office, 3098 Airport Rd, Crestview, FL 32539
$15.00 (includes lunch)

The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission and the University of Florida IFAS/Florida Sea Grant would like to invite you to the Florida Northwest Coast Artificial Reef Manager’s Workshop. This meeting will bring together artificial reef managers, scientists and others interested in artificial reefs to discuss new research, statewide initiatives and regional updates for Florida’s Northwest region. Registration information and the draft agenda are on the event registration site below:

http://www.eventbrite.com/e/northwest-florida-artificial-reef-workshop-tickets-31104661881
Exhibit and display space is available on a limited basis. Please contact Laura Tiu at [email protected] to arrange, or if you have additional questions.

Feel free to share this information with other interested parties. We hope to see you there!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Well that is nice....smack dab in the middle of the week + middle of the day = no attendance from us working folks....


----------

